# Mit Java Dateitypen (endungen) finden...String von hinten lesen



## janinejaeger (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Programm nun soweit, dass es alle Einträge aus dem Verzeichnis ausliest, ich kann auch gezielt nach Datein suchen. Ich möchte aber alle .mdb-Datein aufliste und in ein Array speichern. Wie kann das klappen? Wenn ich z.B. den Dateinamen test.mdb habe würde ich gerne eine funktion haben,die nach *.mdb (also Wildcard) sucht, oder die den Dateinamen so splittet und von hinten die ersten 3 Zeichen nimmt.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Wie kann so was  gehen?

LG; Janine;-)


----------



## limago (13. Juni 2007)

```
package de.tutorials;

public class StringDemo {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String [] strings = {"file1.mdb","file2.mdb","file1.doc"};
		
		for (int i = 0; i < strings.length; i++) {
			
			if (strings[i].endsWith(".mdb")) {
				System.out.println(strings[i].substring(0, strings[i].length() - 4));
			}
			
		}
	}

}
```


----------



## janinejaeger (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ja,das is super, sehr einfach,genau das hab ich gesucht...tja,man kommt meißt nicht auf dei einfachsten Sachen  Also,super,danke.


----------

